# Meguiars detailing day?



## Ronnie

just putting a feeler out. I have been talking to the main Megs rep for Northern Ireland who is a good friend about a detailing day and he was looking to see if anyone would be interested if he got the megs team over to do a training day. there will also be special offers on megs products on the day. what do u think and what would u like to see.


----------



## SwirlyNot

Yes, Id be very interested. The more demos you see the better. As long as its not as sales driven event pushing the Halfords type products.
Off topic - we badly need a good retailer over here to stock professional detailing products.


----------



## Modmedia

Ronnie is this the owner of DJM graphics just outside ballymena? He is a Meg's stockist, Minisni.com ring a bell?


----------



## KingfisherA3

I'd take a spin for this !


----------



## PDK

Count me in, I'd prefer it if they brought pro products, their wet sanding paper, diamond cut, solo etc


----------



## Ronnie

Grande-Punto said:


> Ronnie is this the owner of DJM graphics just outside ballymena? He is a Meg's stockist, Minisni.com ring a bell?


no he is the main rep based in Portadown. the guy who you see at all the shows with the megs stand ie at the kings hall in Belfast. it wont be sales driven it is mainly to get the name out there and show there is more to cleaning your car. they will bring over what people want to see within reason. there will be deals on the day but you wont be pushed into buying any products. the guy who runs it is not a detailer but has got really interested in it and is willing to learn himself but primarily wants to show that there is going to be a serious detailing retailer starting in northern Ireland


----------



## mobitune

I'd be very interested too, scratch repair, polish and glaze demos would be a benefit. I'm sitting typing this about 3 miles from the guy, Ronnie


----------



## jayt

there was a meguires training day before and alot of people were very un impressed with the whole thing, i think i remember reading about it on RMS, if it was going to be a decent effort like the videos on youtube for the wet sanding etc it would be worth while, but if there trying to teach you to suck eggs whats the point.


----------



## Modmedia

Naw, I have every confidence that it could be good!

I mean the last meet-up we had was in no means organised or professional.. but what we did have was an excellent location (Cheers Cams!) and a bunch of willing people, and I know I learnt alot of things that day! As I said, we had no plan it was just a bunch of us turning up and it turnt out great!


----------



## Ronnie

jayt said:


> there was a meguires training day before and alot of people were very un impressed with the whole thing, i think i remember reading about it on RMS, if it was going to be a decent effort like the videos on youtube for the wet sanding etc it would be worth while, but if there trying to teach you to suck eggs whats the point.


true and here lies the problem. there never has been a megs detailing day in Northern Ireland. it was a shop who asked a rep to put up a stand and sell the stuff. there was no mention of any detailing or demonstrations. both RMS and DW members assumed it was a detailing day and the owner of the shop let them think it. these will be the people from Meguiars UK themselves coming over to have a demonstration day similar to the one that Gaz organised it will be machine polishing wet sanding g220 demos and orbital demonstrations as well all using megs products. I was asked to gauge interest before anything was organised but so far it seems pretty unimpressive


----------



## Modmedia

Ronnie said:


> true and here lies the problem. there never has been a megs detailing day in Northern Ireland. it was a shop who asked a rep to put up a stand and sell the stuff. there was no mention of any detailing or demonstrations. both RMS and DW members assumed it was a detailing day and the owner of the shop let them think it. these will be the people from Meguiars UK themselves coming over to have a demonstration day similar to the one that Gaz organised it will be machine polishing wet sanding g220 demos and orbital demonstrations as well all using megs products. I was asked to gauge interest before anything was organised but so far it seems pretty unimpressive


Don't let one ill-informed comment put you/them off Ronnie! I find it saddening that because we live over in 'little ol N. Ireland' that we don't really have much oppourtunity to attend things like this. Sure, there is plenty of these events over the water - but when would we get a chance to goto any of them?

I say that an event like this can only be good for the car community of N. Ireland, and should be advertised to non-detailing enthusiasts too, as a means of learning the _proper_ skills which should be applied in car care.

We all know that Meg's are good products for newbies to detailing, as they are inexpensive and in the main a good basis for moving on and trying more and more products. I know I myself am relatively new and I find most of their products fantastic and currently still use some products (Mainly the tyre gel which I have found no other product yet that makes me want to switch!) and so I think it would be benefical to both the organisers and attendee's alike!

Again, anyone else feel free to counter my arguement with reasons as to why they might think it would be unsucessful..


----------



## BigDoc

I'm all for proper demos and products from their "Detailer" range, as long as its not a push to sell the retail stuff to a load of petrol heads.
I'd like to see someone take on the retail of proper Detailing gear over here as the postage from the mainland can be quite brutal.
If attending helps this to happen then I'll be there!


----------



## Ronnie

as said the ultimate aim will be to sell stuff and there will be deals on the day, but it is to mainy promote the business and i have been assured that there will be no direct selling on the day however they will only be using megs products on the day.


----------



## Modmedia

I've no objections to that. To be honest, it has to be worth their while coming over here -- they need to make sales! It wouldn't benefit them in anyway coming over and doing a show out of their own pocket.

As I stated before I hope one does go ahead, stick my name down first on the list and I'd be more than happy to recommend others in my area!


----------



## jayt

i will have my name on the list too if its going to show us how to wet sand, orbital buff, g220 buffing and a few bits a pieces. no problem with selling and it would be good if they have some of there gallon bottles there as i need some apc and other bits and pieces wich are hard enough to get here without mail order.


----------



## martyn

I'm up for this too.....

Depending on dates cause I work a load of w'ends!

Sounds good!


----------



## djcromie

i'd be interested in this Ronnie if the dates suited and might know a few other lads knockin around that wouldn't mind havin a look

any of the big gallon bottles for sale would be good, and their spray bottles as well

cheers

Mark


----------



## technics100

Sounds good, I would be up for that also. Keep me posted.

Cheers


----------



## CADDY.D

Sounds good.

I would also like to attend and pick up new skills and products from the Detailer range.

Let me know if you get a date sorted.


----------



## NornIron

I'd be up for it Ronnie, again dependant on dates :thumb:

I also agree we need a supplier for the detailer range in NI...Alex at Elite Car Care used to be good enough to do free postage for orders over £60, but that's stopped now


----------



## Amcm

i would be up for this


----------



## Ronnie

Right I have it sorted, we have decided to leave it until the new year mainly because it is the end of the show season and the start of winter. The October meet is going to be the last real time that people will want to go out to sort their car and by the end of November washing and car care is forgotten about so in the new year we are going to do it.
it will involve wet sanding rotary and G220 training using megs products and general tips plus there will be practice panels and not having a car , this is to let everyone have a go and if mistakes are made then no worries. this will probably be about the start of march so now's the time to say what you want to have covered at the meet. 

Plus there will be some megs deals happening on the day but there will be no active selling if u want to get something you can if u dont no worries.


----------



## Hobbitsproton

i would be interested in seeing some of the Pro range being properly demo'd


----------



## LJB

I would be very interested in seeing the rotary being used please keep me informed of the date

Thanks mate

Liam


----------



## John G

I was going to fly over to the UK for a similar demonstration, but if there is one on in NI, put my name on the list and I will go to it.


----------



## GaryF1

I'd be interested in attending something like this, there was a place in Carrickfergus that had advertised a demo day but it was unmistakeably just a sales pitch...quite dissapointing


----------



## Ronnie

Right I am trying to organise for the last Sat in March there will be enought room for about 40 people but feel free to come and go throught the day there will be demos on proper washing, wet sanding and G220 useage. there will be demos on most of the megs range as well. I will see about rotary demos as well and a chance to try out things yourselves I would like to hear anything else that people might like to see as well. 

there will be megs related offers on the day as well if you fancy buying something. there will as well as food and soft drinks. A big thanks to AC components for kindly letting us use their whole shop facility for this!

Please list your name if u would like to come.


----------



## John G

Ronnie said:


> Right I am trying to organise for the *last Sat in March *there will be enought room for about *40 people* but feel free to come and go throught the day there will be *demos* on proper *washing, wet sanding and G220 useage*. there will be demos on most of the megs range as well. I will see about rotary demos as well and a chance to try out things yourselves I would like to hear anything else that people might like to see as well.
> 
> there will be megs related offers on the day as well if you fancy buying something. there will as well as food and soft drinks. A big thanks to AC components for kindly letting us use their whole shop facility for this!
> 
> Please list your name if u would like to come.


Perhaps ammend the first post to include details of this with the list.

Is there a list already? If not ..

1. John G
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## ST_Colin

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3.
4.
5.


----------



## green-blood

hey, I'd be very interested... dependingon date however. Am I right that AC components is portadown!!! Not too bad from Dublin if so.

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.
5.


----------



## Ronnie

Yep I am going to get a new thread in a week when I know what people want.


----------



## CADDY.D

Wouldn't mind seeing some rotary demo's

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.


----------



## PDK

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK

I can give rotary demos for burgers/hotdogs:lol:


----------



## Ronnie

no worrks P burgers and hotdogs will be there!


----------



## LJB

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB


----------



## Ralli///mart

Id be up for it as well. 

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart


----------



## rossi007

me too
1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007


----------



## Des

me too
1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des


----------



## MCZ2047

Trust me to be at work when this is going on, ah well hopefully get to a meet when iam home again.:wave:


----------



## Tommy_wrc

I would like to attend this also. I am from Antrim


1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc


----------



## Ronnie

I am possibly not going to be about 4 a week or 2 will check dats with Megs and that we dont clash with any other shows and will get back soon any ideas on what u guys would like to see..


----------



## Hullablue

would like to attend this also....


1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue + 1


----------



## conor.pharrell

Also very interested in attending,

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell


----------



## wstrain87

Would definitely be keen to go, as long as the date suits, etc.

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87


----------



## Fezsi

Can't be a bad thing to attend and learn a few more techniques!

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi


----------



## John G

Has anybody been able to confirm a date for this yet?


----------



## Ronnie

I will hopefully have this confirmed by the end of the week! just trying to sort a day where are not visiting any shows.


----------



## John G

Ronnie said:


> I will hopefully have this confirmed by the end of the week! just trying to sort a day where are not visiting any shows.


Sound man, thanks!


----------



## John G

I'd like to add another name to the list...I hope nobody minds. He is a member on here, but currently has no internet access.

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire


BTT


----------



## wstrain87

I take it this is with ACs? They are good lads in there. I go in all the time and they have always looked after me well. Would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## greglogan

Can I add my name to the list - I'm only new here?

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg


----------



## Ronnie

the more the merrier. will have a gate by next week and will start a fresh thread with what is on offer as well


----------



## ClarkeG

Ronnie said:


> the more the merrier. will have a gate by next week and will start a fresh thread with what is on offer as well


Will have a gate? What's that for? Herding the sheep through?


----------



## Ronnie

only u would think about sheep Clarke!!! but yes ur right it should be date!


----------



## Cormac

. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac


----------



## linty264

. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac
18. Linty264

Might as well make an appearance if not only to slabber at the old Ronnie fella lol


----------



## technics100

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac
18. Linty264
19. technics100


----------



## green-blood

hey guys, need to book the day pass with SWMBO, any news on the "gate"


----------



## Eire323f

Hi guys, new to the site and would be very interested in attending dependant on what day its on and the cost.


----------



## greglogan

Hi guys

any word on a date (gate) yet? Need to organise cover at work and at home!

Greg.


----------

